# 1inch Threadless fork with long steerer



## fr188 (15 Jun 2018)

Hi, I’m expanding my search for forks for a 1989 Raleigh 25 inch lightweight racer, is there anybody with a Threadless forks with a long enough steerer tube, which could be use for me.


----------



## davidphilips (15 Jun 2018)

fr188 said:


> Hi, I’m expanding my search for forks for a 1989 Raleigh 25 inch lightweight racer, is there anybody with a Threadless forks with a long enough steerer tube, which could be use for me.




Steel carbon or alloy? Reason i ask is i may have an old carbon fork from a massi bike threadless with headset (far as i know theres 2 differend widths of threadless bearings for 1 inch threadless) any way dont remember the lenght and they would need painted, but if you are interested i will look them out messure them and post a picture?


----------



## Hugh Manatee (15 Jun 2018)

I too have been looking for steel forks. Check out the stuff here as well:
https://www.bricklanebikes.co.uk/forks


----------



## mcshroom (15 Jun 2018)

Or there's carbon: -
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/tifosi-carbon-road-bike-forks-1-inch/


----------

